# all the coke was drunk by neil and his friends



## Inglip

An example of an "in verb" The English is the source text. Is this correct?

all the coke was drunk by neil and his friends last night at james' party
Inomin ni neil at kanya kaibigan ng lahat coke kahapong gabi sa ang party ni james.

Thank


----------



## 082486

Ininum ni Neil at mga kaibigan niya ang lahat ng coke sa kasiyahan ni James.

kasiyahan:  party (it's kinda awkward to say that, but that's all I can think of right now)

if it's birthday party = kaarawan


----------



## Inglip

Thanks man.


----------



## DotterKat

All the Coke was drunk by Neil and his friends last night at James' party. (OR Neil and his friends drunk all of the Coke last night at James' party.)

Ininum ni Neil at _ng_ mga kaibigan niya ang lahat ng Coke sa party ni James kagabi.

Taglish is quite acceptable in this context, though as noted above, _kaarawan_ can be used if it was a birthday party. _Salo-salo_ would be another good word, but still, _party_ is the appropriate choice in this sentence.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks again


----------



## niernier

I go with DotterKat's translation. The word 'party' need not be translated to Tagalog. Kasiyahan ni James can mean James' happiness so you would rather use the word party.


----------

